# Ordered Some Seed



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Hoping this will be a game changer this summer for my small sheep operation. Can't wait to get this in the ground. Trying to decide what to plant with the crabgrass. I have some Durana white clover I need to use.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Just know that the AU Grazer is slow to establish. That is actually a really good price on that seed, and it is really hard to find this year, as the producer had a mostly crop failure.


----------

